# I'm moving!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm moving house!! I wont go into the details, but I've got a good deal on another property in a nearby Village (zimtony, its just about in La Alqueria, so be afraid!!!). The house is a lovely little house, its four years old and has been neglected a little, by a succession of tenants, so needs a bit of TLC!!!

This is gonna keep me fairly busy and its not got internet or a landline so I'm gonna need to sort out whatever it is you have to use instead 

Anyway, moving is gonna be a slow, relaxed process and I dont have to leave this house til 1st Sept. So if I'm not around quite as much in the next few weeks thats why, moving bits and peices and cleaning the new place etc!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm moving house!! I wont go into the details, but I've got a good deal on another property in a nearby Village (zimtony, its just about in La Alqueria, so be afraid!!!). The house is a lovely little house, its four years old and has been neglected a little, by a succession of tenants, so needs a bit of TLC!!!
> 
> This is gonna keep me fairly busy and its not got internet or a landline so I'm gonna need to sort out whatever it is you have to use instead
> 
> ...


Good luck, enjoy your new home!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm moving house!! I wont go into the details, but I've got a good deal on another property in a nearby Village (zimtony, its just about in La Alqueria, so be afraid!!!). The house is a lovely little house, its four years old and has been neglected a little, by a succession of tenants, so needs a bit of TLC!!!
> 
> This is gonna keep me fairly busy and its not got internet or a landline so I'm gonna need to sort out whatever it is you have to use instead
> 
> ...


If I receive a free getaway weekend at the beach then I offer myself to carry stuff for your guys... not a lot of stuff ahhahhahaha jk.

It's so nice to move to a new place.

Good luck and enjoy the new house!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm moving house!! I wont go into the details, but I've got a good deal on another property in a nearby Village (zimtony, its just about in La Alqueria, so be afraid!!!). The house is a lovely little house, its four years old and has been neglected a little, by a succession of tenants, so needs a bit of TLC!!!
> 
> This is gonna keep me fairly busy and its not got internet or a landline so I'm gonna need to sort out whatever it is you have to use instead
> 
> ...


good luck jo thought you had gone a bit quite i sent u a pm earlier and thought it strange that u had not answered it yet good luck to you and your family with your new move


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> good luck jo thought you had gone a bit quite i sent u a pm earlier and thought it strange that u had not answered it yet good luck to you and your family with your new move


I'll PM you in while hun. Trying to cook supper, play on this, watch Eastenders and, and, and...... A womans work is never done LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'll PM you in while hun. Trying to cook supper, play on this, watch Eastenders and, and, and...... A womans work is never done LOL
> 
> Jo xxxx


litetweight women never had it so easy.
remember the cave man days a good old smack with a club made her move faster 
im off for a quick amber nector i will catch you later


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm moving house!! I wont go into the details, but I've got a good deal on another property in a nearby Village (zimtony, its just about in La Alqueria, so be afraid!!!). The house is a lovely little house, its four years old and has been neglected a little, by a succession of tenants, so needs a bit of TLC!!!
> 
> This is gonna keep me fairly busy and its not got internet or a landline so I'm gonna need to sort out whatever it is you have to use instead
> 
> ...


Good luck with the move, Jo. And re the internet, am sure some of the resident bofffins here will be able to sort you out!:typing::smash:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> litetweight women never had it so easy.
> remember the cave man days a good old smack with a club made her move faster
> im off for a quick amber nector i will catch you later


What have you done with your Avatar! 
Think I preferred the "mother in law" one. And just as I was looking forward to seeing cute little Gizmo again.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> What have you done with your Avatar!
> Think I preferred the "mother in law" one. And just as I was looking forward to seeing cute little Gizmo again.


don't u like the mrs on a saterday night in drag ?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm moving house!! I wont go into the details, but I've got a good deal on another property in a nearby Village (zimtony, its just about in La Alqueria, so be afraid!!!). The house is a lovely little house, its four years old and has been neglected a little, by a succession of tenants, so needs a bit of TLC!!!
> 
> This is gonna keep me fairly busy and its not got internet or a landline so I'm gonna need to sort out whatever it is you have to use instead
> 
> ...


Well done you:clap2: but just gan canny kidda, the trick is to enjoy the moving as well as the end result.



Doggy


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm moving house!! I wont go into the details, but I've got a good deal on another property in a nearby Village (zimtony, its just about in La Alqueria, so be afraid!!!). The house is a lovely little house, its four years old and has been neglected a little, by a succession of tenants, so needs a bit of TLC!!!
> 
> This is gonna keep me fairly busy and its not got internet or a landline so I'm gonna need to sort out whatever it is you have to use instead
> 
> ...


Hi Jo

Exciting stuff! I actually enjoy moving ... well unpacking at the other end anyway (dont like boxing it all up!!) ..... looks like I will be moving a week or two after you - still waiting final confirmation but will let you know if it comes off.

Enjoy!

Sue xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't actually mind moving - love being in a new place though & it's a great opportunity to clear out all the old crap you don't need anymore

thankfully my girls aren't too worried about possessions (like their mum & dad) so actually seem to enjoy doing the 'charity box' or 'rubbish bin' routine!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I don't actually mind moving - love being in a new place though & it's a great opportunity to clear out all the old crap you don't need anymore
> 
> thankfully my girls aren't too worried about possessions (like their mum & dad) so actually seem to enjoy doing the 'charity box' or 'rubbish bin' routine!


I enjoy moving too for all those reasons, a chance to have a good clearout and its always exciting putting everything 
into a nice clean, fresh environment! BUT, trying to pack it all this end, boxes, having to clean two properties, the physical issues of getting it all from A to B, sorting out paperwork, electricity, water, internet.... AAAGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Condradulations Jo. That's the good about renting isn't it. Get fed up of one place, then move on. :car: 

I would love to try living in the outback at one with nature but having moved so many times since I've been out here I need to attach a few roots and the thought of moving again now horrifies me. We've collected so much tut along the way.

Anyway, hope you have found the perfect place, if not, move again...lol.:whoo:


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

This is gonna be interesting - Jojo moving into my village!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> This is gonna be interesting - Jojo moving into my village!!!


Interesting indeed ...... but be reassured she is great company and a good person ..... so your village population can be increased with pride !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Interesting indeed ...... but be reassured she is great company and a good person ..... so your village population can be increased with pride !



I've only just read this. Thats a really nice thing to say Sue, especially when we met I was hot, harrassed and stressed LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

What happened with the wasp nest and the skimmer pipes?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> What happened with the wasp nest and the skimmer pipes?



Absolutely nothing yet, Bugs! Husband has gone back to the UK, so I've been concentrating on the inside of the house. The pool definately has a problem and if its major, we may pull out anyway! So the wasps can stay there LOL

I'll keep you posted tho!

Jo xxx


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Dearest Jo, I was just kinda thinkin' and wondering, exactly how green is the grass at your new place? LOL, just a little "Zoom Joke". Congratulations, sounds good - hope all goes well !!! Zoom


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Dearest Jo, I was just kinda thinkin' and wondering, exactly how green is the grass at your new place? LOL, just a little "Zoom Joke". Congratulations, sounds good - hope all goes well !!! Zoom


yeah, yeah, very funny LOL!!!!! well its not very green at all at the mo  but I live in hope!!?


Jo xxxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> yeah, yeah, very funny LOL!!!!! well its not very green at all at the mo  but I live in hope!!?
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


I hope the move goes well JoJo. Have you given any thought to the change of address red tape nightmare yet?!

Actually, I've often wondered if Correos offer a similar thing to the re-direction of mail service they do in the UK.

Xose


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> Have you given any thought to the change of address red tape nightmare yet?!
> 
> 
> 
> Xose


No thought whatsoever Xose ... perhaps I should, altho it scares me  !!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH

I assumed I just nip along to the Ayuntamiento and smile sweetly :confused2: ???????????


Jo xxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Xose said:


> I hope the move goes well JoJo. Have you given any thought to the change of address red tape nightmare yet?!
> 
> Actually, I've often wondered if Correos offer a similar thing to the re-direction of mail service they do in the UK.
> 
> Xose


Hiya Xosé:
They do, it's a "re-envío postal" and costs just over 55€ to another Spanish address and just over 78€ for a UK address for a six month period.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

anles said:


> Hiya Xosé:
> They do, it's a "re-envío postal" and costs just over 55€ to another Spanish address and just over 78€ for a UK address for a six month period.


Hola Anles ,
I had no idea. Would have saved me some wondering about lost post when we moved from the UK. Still, probably all junk mail in any case so just as well.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Xose said:


> I hope the move goes well JoJo. Have you given any thought to the change of address red tape nightmare yet?!
> 
> Actually, I've often wondered if Correos offer a similar thing to the re-direction of mail service they do in the UK.
> 
> Xose


Redirection of post if "technically" possible ... they have all the forms etc to do this - but in the 4 house moves we have had here in spain - and subsequently paid for the redirection of the post - we never got any!! Last time we moved we did it a different way and just made a list of everyone who we knew had our address - and emailed them instead! it worked for probably 95% of those we told, but that was a significant increase compared to the 0% of alleged redirected post we paid for.

Sue


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Redirection of post if "technically" possible ... they have all the forms etc to do this - but in the 4 house moves we have had here in spain - and subsequently paid for the redirection of the post - we never got any!! Last time we moved we did it a different way and just made a list of everyone who we knew had our address - and emailed them instead! it worked for probably 95% of those we told, but that was a significant increase compared to the 0% of alleged redirected post we paid for.
> 
> Sue


Well here in Galicia it works fine. Both international and national. My friends who had to move back to the Uk to work originally had their mail redirected to their new address. I renewed it for them and it continued to work great. The last time however, I have redirected it to mine as they have very few letters sent so to save money I paid for a national redirection and every month I forward their letters as there are only a couple a month. It did take a bit of time in the post office to renew it as they had to make a new application and the comp crashed twice...lol and they forward the letters either once a fortnight or once a week depending on the amount!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

anles said:


> Well here in Galicia it works fine. Both international and national. My friends who had to move back to the Uk to work originally had their mail redirected to their new address. I renewed it for them and it continued to work great. The last time however, I have redirected it to mine as they have very few letters sent so to save money I paid for a national redirection and every month I forward their letters as there are only a couple a month. It did take a bit of time in the post office to renew it as they had to make a new application and the comp crashed twice...lol and they forward the letters either once a fortnight or once a week depending on the amount!!


Hi Anles
Good to hear it does work somewhere! maybe its just me ! lol  The funny thing was in Coin the Correos office was such a disaster! if you went in to ask if your post had arrived they would send you into the back "sorting office" and there would be 6 or 7 people (all local residents) rummaging through huge sacks of mail looking for their own stuff! .... I was gobsmacked that we were able to do this! anyone could have taken anything ! lol
In Estepona it was more civilised! we didnt have a postbox for a month or so so had to collect mail from the Correos office - and we had to give them the initial of our surname and then they gave us a huge box of mail labelled "P" (our surname) and again we just sifted through it all looking for ours ....


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Anles
> Good to hear it does work somewhere! maybe its just me ! lol  The funny thing was in Coin the Correos office was such a disaster! if you went in to ask if your post had arrived they would send you into the back "sorting office" and there would be 6 or 7 people (all local residents) rummaging through huge sacks of mail looking for their own stuff! .... I was gobsmacked that we were able to do this! anyone could have taken anything ! lol
> In Estepona it was more civilised! we didnt have a postbox for a month or so so had to collect mail from the Correos office - and we had to give them the initial of our surname and then they gave us a huge box of mail labelled "P" (our surname) and again we just sifted through it all looking for ours ....


Hi Sue,
I think this is great... it's something you can put to good use on your CV  
Here the most daring thing that happened when my mum had a post box in town and she would ask me check if there was any mail I'd ask the postman who had known me since I was a teenager if he could check her box cos I didn't have the key. In the rural area however, now there are a few English families, the first one established in the village tends to receive all foreign mail!! And I often get the mail belonging to people who have houses here but don't yet live here cos according to the postman it's safer with me than in a letter box in an empty house!!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

I have just had another funny postal incident: on Friday when the postman brought the mail to my office he took quite a heavy letter I had to post to the UK (every day he pops in, if he has no mail for me, to ask if I have any for him!!) I gave him 5€ as we didn't know how much it would come to. So today he popped his head round the door to say he owes me 3€ change which he will either give me tomorrow or I can have it in credit.. he will make a note of of the letters I send until I use it up!! Might be a good time to write all those letters I have been putting off.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

anles said:


> I have just had another funny postal incident: on Friday when the postman brought the mail to my office he took quite a heavy letter I had to post to the UK (every day he pops in, if he has no mail for me, to ask if I have any for him!!) I gave him 5€ as we didn't know how much it would come to. So today he popped his head round the door to say he owes me 3€ change which he will either give me tomorrow or I can have it in credit.. he will make a note of of the letters I send until I use it up!! Might be a good time to write all those letters I have been putting off.


 its a very "different" system here isnt it ? Part of me likes the usual laid back approach - but part of it scares me when you are talking about mail! Ive always considered it to be a very private thing - and frequently holds lots of confidential information (bank details etc) so it comes as a but of a shock to see it being managed in such a laid back way ...... 
Great that the posties are usually so friendly and helpful though ..... ours are anyway - sounds like yours is too !


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Jo moving? 

Please don't tell me she's trying to organise it _herself?_

It would be better if she enlisted the help of somebody with a brain!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Jo moving?
> 
> Please don't tell me she's trying to organise it _herself?_
> 
> It would be better if she enlisted the help of somebody with a brain!


:caked: she is going to kill you for that one!  be afraid .... be very afraid! she is stressed with the move and all the "problems" she is encountering with the house as each day goes by!! .... be nice - its been tough for her!


----------

